# X.Org 1.17.4 / Intel 945 / xorg.conf / Error for fbdev or fbdevhw module



## Naval (Feb 25, 2016)

Good Day!
I'm new to FreeBSD and forum. Greeting to all! I do just install fresh version of FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE amd64. As per handbook was installed xorg, i.e. `pkg install xorg`.

After completion I do run `Xorg -configure`, but receive blank screen with only one function of ctrl+alt+del to reboot... Further, I do install kde by `pkg install x11/kde4`. KDE starts using `startx` and works. No claims to KDE.

Further, I do check the log of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and found there error for absence of *fbdev* module. In order to add fbdev(8) module , I do install package xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4_7.

After package installation fbdev(4)' error gone from /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but appeared new one for fbdevhw(4), i.e. 
	
	



```
'(EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.'
```

Partial log might be seen below:

```
Information   X.Org X Server 1.17.4
   Information   Release Date: 2015-10-28
   Information   [  79.936] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
   Information   [  79.936] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p29 amd64
   Information   [  79.936] Current Operating System: FreeBSD  10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
   Information   [  79.937] Build Date: 31 January 2016  04:12:21AM
   Information   [  79.937] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8
```

and extract regarding fbdev and fbdevhw below from /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
Information   [  80.428] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
   Information   [  80.428] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
   Information   [  80.429] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
   Information   [  80.429]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 0.4.4
   Information   [  80.429]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
   Information   [  80.429]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
   Information   [  80.438] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
   Information   [  81.601] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
   Information   [  81.601] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
   Information   [  81.601] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
   Information   [  81.601] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
   Information   [  81.647] (EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.
   Information   [  81.647] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"
   Information   [  81.647] (II) Unloading fbdevhw
   Information   [  81.647] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
```

For now I do understood that fbdev / fbdevhw not needed for Intel graphics - those loaded due to the built-in xorg.conf configuration.

I tried to disable loading of the module fbdev, but in such case `startx` not working.

Logically that there are 3 options (as far as understood for me):

Either fully remove fbdev drivers from Xorg by packages removal?
Either recompile Xorg for Intel support only?
Either not look and forget the errors in the Xorg log (however this is not my way...)?

If the best option is No. 1, then I should remove xorg package and install xorg from ports with no support of fbdev? It is rather long on my laptop...

Maybe there is some kind faster option to gain result with no full xorg package removal and installation from ports?

Thanks for your attention to reading that post and your kind assistance to newbie.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2016)

Please stop using `Xorg -configure`. As a matter of fact, don't create a xorg.conf at all. Nowadays Xorg is smart enough to figure things out by itself. Only rarely do you need to configure it. And if you do need to configure certain things you can do so.

Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## Naval (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for reply, SirDice!

In fact (presently) xorg.conf is not configured - it is built-in. All functioning very well.

The main question is what to do with the error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log in respect of *fbdev* / *fbdevhw*?

Should I close my eyes on error presence or here is some sort of solution to tune the system?

I suppose that error exist because the built-in xorg.conf configured for several drivers, including intel, vesa, fbdev and rest.

From what point to commence to repair xorg operation? I assume that errors should not be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Should the packages for for *fbdev* be removed or xorg to be installed from ports using no *fbdev* config or something else?

Kindly asking to point me on idea.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2016)

Realize that "error" is subjective.  Does your X system work?  Then that "error" is actually a warning.


----------



## Naval (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for reply, wblock@!

System works. All fine.

...not all errors are errors...


----------

